
Show HN: Is the United States government shut down? - magicmu
http://istheunitedstatesgovernmentshutdown.com/
======
exegete
It would be really neat to have a timeline of key events during the shutdown
like when certain employees stopped getting paid, etc.

------
bitOnAWire
It be cool to see what parts of the gov. are still running and what ones are
working without pay.

------
bitlax
Yeah but like not really though.

